# West Coast shooting comps



## Juggrnaut (Oct 14, 2020)

I’ve done some 3 gun competitions and I personally don’t like them for a multitude of reasons.

There was a comp in Utah called “Hard as Hell” that was pretty awesome and emulated more of what I was looking for but still had a few too many 3 gun elements.

Does anyone know of any comps on the west coast where you’re in kit, have to sprint, drag/carry a dummy, shoot from inside and out of cover, weird angles, unknown distances and really most importantly, can’t study the coarse before hand?

I’ve looked around and most everything is about USPSA and 3 gun comps, anything like what I’m after is mostly toward the east coast, but wondered if anyone had maybe been to or heard of something like it.


----------



## Salt USMC (Oct 14, 2020)

Although it leans less on the “shooting” part and more on the physical part, you could try the annual Survival Trial over in New Mexico if you want a really hard challenge Survival Trial - The Ultimate Test | The Ultimate Survival Adventure Race

I did the inaugural event back in 2011, and suffice it to say - it sucked.  Like 30 hours of rucking in the mountains of New Mexico, land nav, practical exercises, and a little bit of shooting mixed in.  It was probably the hardest thing I’ve ever done but it was worth it.

I’m not sure how it’s run now, but it was a pretty well put-together event back then.  Just make sure that your feet are tough!


----------



## Juggrnaut (Oct 14, 2020)

Salt USMC said:


> Although it leans less on the “shooting” part and more on the physical part, you could try the annual Survival Trial over in New Mexico if you want a really hard challenge Survival Trial - The Ultimate Test | The Ultimate Survival Adventure Race
> 
> I did the inaugural event back in 2011, and suffice it to say - it sucked.  Like 30 hours of rucking in the mountains of New Mexico, land nav, practical exercises, and a little bit of shooting mixed in.  It was probably the hardest thing I’ve ever done but it was worth it.
> 
> I’m not sure how it’s run now, but it was a pretty well put-together event back then.  Just make sure that your feet are tough!


That’s sounds awesome even without shooting involved, definitely going to check it out, thanks for the recommendation!


----------

